# Orcas Island/Mt. Constitution, WA?



## BenWA

Has anyone done any riding on Orcas Island in the San Juans and up Mt. Constitution? I've driven up that once a long time ago and it seems like it might be a nice ride, provided you can squeeze at least 30 or so miles out of the ride. I was thinking of flying into Eastsound, then riding from the airport to the summit of Constitution and back. Has anyone here done a similar ride? It seems like it might be a bit short, so I'm wondering what some other good rides are on the island.


----------



## bikejr

*Orcas*

I rode around Orcas island years ago. I think the basic loop/ride around the island is about 50 miles or so. The Bicycling the Backrounds around Puget Sound book says Basic Route 52 miles with options to 80 miles. Mt Constitution would be one of the options... It is basically a 2000 foot climb in about 4 miles, so gear down.. The entire island is like a roller coaster. Up and down, up and down.. Hardly a flat spot to be found.


----------



## mattv2099

Some of my teamates ride up to Mt. constitution from Bellingham on occasion. The ride to mt. constitution and back is ~115 miles. ~40+ miles to the ferry. ~15+ from the ferry dock on Orcas to the top of mt Constitution. I've heard that the actual climb to the top of the mountain is terrible. Grades often hit 18%. We're talking a monster, painful climb for dudes who are cat 3 roadies. Sounds like fun... I'm actually going to spend 4th of July weekend on Orcas and will definately give the climb my best.


----------



## Dick Rhee

I was just driving up Mt Constitution on Sunday (July 3rd). The parents were in town from Colorado for the weekend, so I figured I'd take them to the islands in that region to show off some of the more beautiful areas of the NW. Anyway, I saw lots of cyclists trying, but only saw three people make it for the hour or so that I was on the top of the mountain. I want to try to tackle it maybe next year. 

Bainbridge Island off of Seattle is a short but fun ride as well, with lots of hills.


----------



## kokaku

The Mt. Constitution ride is great - I did it a few years ago. I'm happy to say I made it up wo stopping on a Ti mtn bike I borrowed from a friend. Must've taken me an hour and a half - the grades are brutal and near the top the switchbacks keep fooling into 'almost there, almost there' thinking. Probably took me 15min to get back down (man was that fun). Definitely recommend it - the ferry ride is beautiful and the rest of Orcas is a nice ride.


----------



## pappymd

I did it several years ago on a loaded down mountain bike. It's tough but not impossible. From East Sound, it shouldn't be more than 30 miles round trip. Avoid weekends in the summer if at all possible.


----------



## steephill

*Did it last month. Just posted photos and a report today*



BenWA said:


> Has anyone done any riding on Orcas Island in the San Juans and up Mt. Constitution? I've driven up that once a long time ago and it seems like it might be a nice ride, provided you can squeeze at least 30 or so miles out of the ride. I was thinking of flying into Eastsound, then riding from the airport to the summit of Constitution and back. Has anyone here done a similar ride? It seems like it might be a bit short, so I'm wondering what some other good rides are on the island.


Check out our San Juan Islands, WA - Archipelago cycling in the U.S. Northwest travelogue episode: http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/san-juan-islands/ just posted today!

Lots of photos of Mt. Constitution and Orcas Island.


----------

